# 6' aquatic life t5ho (free)



## Yann (Feb 16, 2013)

*6' aquatic life t5ho (gone)*

Item no longer available

I have the old 6' t5ho Aquatic life fixture sitting on my floor taking up space.

I need it gone (first come first serve).

it primarily has reef bulbs. Two of the pin connectors are loose and have to be fiddled with when changing bulbs, but they all work.


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

How many bulbs does it hold?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

